# Favorite Album Covers



## quietmusicman

The Crimson Armada- Guardians









Take Charge (Orlando, Florida)- EP









Signal the Firing Squad- Earth Harvest


----------



## enzo

Cold war kids - mine is yours










white stripes - get behind me satan










pretty much all art by CTE










ride - going blank again










anything from circa survive










porcupine tree - in absentia










and more


----------



## jtb3485

My favorite recent album cover is "Surfing the Void" by Klaxons.


----------



## Jared3

Placebo - Meds


----------



## Lasair




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## mbg1411

Master! Master!


----------



## ShyGuy86




----------



## gusstaf




----------



## successful




----------



## Evo




----------



## flarf




----------



## njodis




----------



## VaeVictis




----------



## Keith




----------



## Rossy




----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

Pendulum - Hold your colour

Pendulum - Immersion

Take That - The Circus

Bruno Mars - It Will Rain

Blackmill - Miracle

The Fray - Scars & Stories

Cba to find the images on Google lol


----------



## Micronian

Wave (1967)
















There's just something incredibly soothing about this album cover. Really puts a visual statement on what you're about to hear.


----------



## nonesovile




----------



## The Silent 1




----------



## Noely G

Pale Saints - The Comforts of Madness


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> I've never really thought about this before but here are a few I like.


This one is incredible.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Luka92




----------



## Evo




----------



## Pennywise




----------



## HurtsDonut




----------



## flarf

here's a new one i kinda like


----------



## The Blues man

*1. Gary Moore - Wild Frontier*










*2. Earth, Wind & Fire - All 'N' All*










*3. Santana - Moonflower*










*4. Gary Moore - We Want Moore*


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## anonymid




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Noll




----------



## flarf




----------



## Kingpin

^ Wow. I was gonna post this, too. I love how the cover makes it look like an easy listen. I bet no one would guess that the photograph was taken at Beachy Head.


----------



## bidde




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Vance




----------



## bullsfan

Got Your Back
T.I. & Keri Hilson


----------



## retepe94




----------



## punksparkyrock




----------



## pythonesque

Babasónicos - A Propósito









Elbow - Cast of Thousands









Spiritualized - Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space









Umberto Tozzi - E Nell'Aria... Ti Amo









Tortoise - TNT









Virginia Astley - Hope in a Darkened Heart









and a few others that have slipped my mind atm...


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Vance

Prob my favorite one


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Contra

ShyGuy86 said:


>


This is one of mine too.

I've always loved the artwork for _Summer Days (And Summer Nights!!) _by the Beach Boys.


----------



## Kingpin

[Spoiler=Here's mine]







[/Spoiler]


----------



## BlackCanvas




----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Aquisse




----------



## Estillum

[spoiler=Covers]
MSI-Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy 








\/ The Left rights-Bad Choices Made Easy








\/ Ministry Pslam 69








\/ Jack off Jill-Clear Hearts, Grey Flowers 













































And Pretty much Every KMFDM Album
[/spoiler]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## AnxietyInferno




----------



## KelsKels

Mmm.. cant get enough Ville.


----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## IveGotToast

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## The Enemy Within

Front










Back


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## mattiemoocow

escape the fate - dying is your latest fashion










literally got that piercing a couple years ago because of this album cover haha


----------



## Sgt Pepper

The one that's my profile pic!!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## cmed




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## BeyondOsiris

[SPOILER=I have a lot]
























































































[/SPOILER]


----------



## WhisperingPines05

Sweet Smoke | 1970 | Just a Poke









Boa Constrictor and the Natural Vine | 1968 | Self-Titled









Killing Floor | 1970 | Out of Uranus









Aunt Mary | 1970 | Self-titled









Los Brincos | 1969 | Contrabando









Boudewijn de Groot | 1967 | Picknick









Out of Focus | 1970 | Wake Up









Hansson & Karlsson | 1968 | Rex









The Love Depression | 1968 | Self-titled









Charlie Nothing | 1967 | The Psychedelic Saxophone of Charlie Nothing


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Derailing




----------



## HenDoggy

some cool ones


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## theCARS1979

you will probably 
never ever see another album cover like these again. When the CARS came out with this in 1979 and asked Alberto Vargas, the 81 yr old painter then came out of retirement to paint this painting of a 40s and 50s pin up girl of Candyo. Robinson went out with a girl called Candy. Also there was a Candy Moore on the Lucy Hour in the 60s, not to mention the same girl played Wally 's girlfriend on Leave it to Beaver. The CARS 2nd album Candyo , which sent the CARS popularity into the atmosphere, with Benjamin Orr on vocals on Lets go and Candyo , they just couldnt go wrong


----------



## TenYears

Honorable mention goes to:


----------



## HenDoggy

TenYears said:


> Honorable mention goes to:


whoa, i know what album to listen to next :grin2:


----------



## kivi




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## feels




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Persephone The Dread

unemployment simulator said:


>


That is a good one.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Persephone The Dread said:


> That is a good one.


found it on a forum years ago, inspired me to check out the lp, its pretty good i'd recommend it although personally I prefer the cover to the actual album itself.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Were

I don't know them but they have some good album covers:


----------



## funnynihilist

In a Lonely Place said:


> ​


Always liked that one. Good album also. Have that on vinyl around here somewhere.


----------



## Were

Placebo Sleeping With Ghosts(I'm not putting it here because it's +18 ).


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## HenDoggy

^Ive always been a fan of that grimes cover. I need to get a shirt of it lol also art angels isn't too shabby either.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Were said:


> Placebo Sleeping With Ghosts(I'm not putting it here because it's +18 ).




Great album. I'm glad they are still around too.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

some off the top of my head...

Grimes - "Geidi Primes."
Cuushe - "Butterfly Case."
Grimes - "Visions."
Tokimonsta - "Half Shadows."
Himuro Yo****eru - "Our Turn, Anytime."

I really miss old grimes, btw.


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Mc Borg

@Blue Dino
That's a good one! Grimes, I mean.


----------



## OcularZero

Radiohead - A Moon Shaped Pool









Haken - Affinity









Yoko Kanno - Zankyou no Terror Original Soundtrack









Uncoincidentally also some of my favorite albums.


----------



## Were




----------



## Herzeleid

There are so manyyyy

Beirut - Gulag Orkestar









Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures









Swans - Public Castration is a Good Idea









The Promise Ring - Nothing Feels Good









Godspeed You! Black Emperor - F♯A♯∞ 









Boris - New Album









SebastiAn - Total









Björk - Debut


----------



## unemployment simulator

slint - spiderland










great album too.

john maus - a collection of rarities and previously unreleased material


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Squirrelevant

The Chameleons - What Does Anything Mean, Basically?









Sad Lovers and Giants - The Mirror Test









The Reegs - The Reegs


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Evelin N




----------



## Evelin N




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is only of them. I have so many more.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## unemployment simulator

Arbre said:


>


I love some of the work by the designers republic. also both are great lp's by autechre. you may also be interested in this; http://artfcity.com/2016/08/05/a-brief-history-of-autechres-album-covers/ @Overdrive


----------



## Arbre

unemployment simulator said:


> I love some of the work by the designers republic. also both are great lp's by autechre. you may also be interested in this; http://artfcity.com/2016/08/05/a-brief-history-of-autechres-album-covers/
> @*Overdrive*


That article was interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## doe deer

Replicantnexus6 said:


>


i love that one too


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Kamikaze




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> I love some of the work by the designers republic. also both are great lp's by autechre. you may also be interested in this; http://artfcity.com/2016/08/05/a-brief-history-of-autechres-album-covers/
> @*Overdrive*


----------



## JDsays

Rossy said:


>


this.

It's a guy really getting punched on their album cover, lol.


----------



## Overdrive

Mainly Northen Electronics art covers


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante

Swans - The Seer


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ByStorm said:


>


Ooh, that's pretty.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Felidae

KoЯn - KoЯn


----------



## Fomorian




----------



## maralb




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante

Deathconciousness


----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unemployment simulator

also distillers - coral fang (can't post that here though)


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## xMissChloex

Another Replicant said:


>


HAWT! :heart


----------



## Kamikaze

Felidae said:


> KoЯn - KoЯn


Always loved that cover, and that's my fave album to listen to when I'm pissed :twisted


----------



## Replicante

Thantifaxath - Sacred With Noise


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante

Deafheaven - Roads To Judah


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante

kvelertak


----------



## Replicante

Baroness - Yellow & Green


----------



## SplendidBob

There will be no doubt some awesome album covers in this thread, but I cant resist bringing the tone down with these two. Would be surprised if I haven't already posted these here tbh.


















Actually heard Ken by request only. If memory serves it wasn't as bad as you might expect. I mean, it wasn't great, but yeah.

I think the first is my favourite though.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Replicante

Boris At Last Feedbacker


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante

Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend!


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante

Death's Dynamic Shroud.wmv - I'll Try Living Like This


----------



## Replicante

Earth - Primitive And Deadly


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante

Protomartyr - Under Color Of Official Right


----------



## Kamikaze




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## greentea33

View attachment 112521


----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## 0589471

I always liked the Deftones album covers. I have a t-shirt of the first one.


----------



## TwoMan

This freaked me out as a kid.


----------



## Replicante

Elder - Dead Roots Stirring


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 1solated

Just a few immediately at the top of my head. Though I have way more.

Always like the ones that were more ominous and/or make you think.


----------



## Vip3r

Father John Misty


----------



## 0589471

here's a few different artists


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## KotaBear96




----------



## Famous




----------



## Micronian

Miles Ahead (1957). Some people didn't like this album cover, even Miles Davis didn't like it, but I always look at it and imagine the tranquility of that scene (the open space, the sea and the wind) along with the mellowness of the album's sounds and Miles Davis' horn.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Kanye west- graduation


----------



## Vip3r

KotaBear96 said:


>


I like this one. Looks awesome!


----------



## estse




----------



## MoosMas

Last Young Renegade by All Time Low


----------



## KotaBear96




----------



## estse




----------



## 1solated

Famous said:


>


Wasn't expecting that one here, good taste


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Bloodypooh

Hello Earthlings and Social Phobia


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante




----------



## CaptainBoz

Emerson-Lake-Palmer Brain Salad Surgery


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## funnynihilist

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Always did like that one!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a Lonely Place said:


>


 Underrated PF album, IMO. The Division Bell (song) was one of the better PF songs with or without Waters.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

funnynihilist said:


> Always did like that one!


They had some great cover art.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Underrated PF album, IMO. The Division Bell (song) was one of the better PF songs with or without Waters.


I like it very much, High Hopes is my personal fave.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a Lonely Place said:


> They had some great cover art.


 Storm was awesome.



> I like it very much, High Hopes is my personal fave.


 Yeah. I don't know why I called it TDB. That's weird. Never done that before. Anyway, yeah. High Hopes. But honestly, I like Wearing the Inside Out better because it's more meaningful in an SA context.

Anyway, I still prefer DSOTM cover simply because it was my first PF album and it was the weirdness of it that caused me to want to hear it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## harrison




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------

